# Sending dogs away for training



## GoldenDogMomx2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone have thoughts or experience with this? I was specifically looking at programs that do obedience training. Our dog is already housebroken and trained for simple commands (sit, stay, down, wait, off). Are these programs worth sending your dog away for 2-3 months? What is the average cost?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I would do some REAL CAREFULL RESEARCH into who these people are, references, complaints, and above all what methods do they employ to "train"......are they fully responsible for the dogs well being? Ya know? on second thought, no way would I want to be without my GR for 2 weeks let alone 2-3 months. A thumbs down on this one.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

2-3 months?? YIKES...I wouldn't be able to leave my dog for that long. We cancelled a grooming appt becasue we didnt like the idea of him in a strange place for a few hours.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

At first I thought your thread would be talking about "hunting" training which is very involved. But if you're talking about further obedience training, I give a thumbs down also to sending your dog away. With obedience, at least half the work is training the human. You and your dog should be together as a team and in your own setting. Since you already know the basics, I suggest hiring a private trainer who can come to your home as well as go on outings with you and your dog. That way the learning is personalized to you and your dog's level and you'll learn as a team.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What is your lifestyle? What are your goals with your dog? What types of classes have you done to this point?

This can be a really fabulous option, especially for people who are very, very busy with their work life [though, I also think "er, why'd'ya get a puppy?]. 

The challenge is finding a good program. Most programs have the dogs kept in kennels. That works fine if you want your dog to respond to sit/down/heel/etc.... but to get your dog to understand manners in the house, you want to find a program where your dog is actually living in someone's house and learning those manners that are just as, if not more important, than the response to cues. There aren't many programs like this.

Many of the board and train programs around here are pretty brutal [first hand information from experiences or secondhand through employees/owners]. And in some situations the dogs are way worse off than they were to start with. 

The programs are all pricey, usually at least $800 a month, often more than that. 

Look into basic training classes to attend with your puppy, and if you have a super busy schedule day training is another option. There are many professionals (good and bad) who offer this service and will come to your home while you are working, do some training a few times a week with your dog and on a weekly/bi weekly basis show you the progress and how to elicit responses. This is HUGELY successful for many families, but is not the ideal option for everyone.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, there is NO WAY I'd send my dog away. We're partners and what we do, we do together.


----------



## GoldenDogMomx2 (Nov 15, 2009)

I had actually never heard it before reading about it here on the GRF. I was curious so did some looking around on the internet. I was looking at this one program that does not kennel the dogs but trains in home. There is nothing wrong with my dog and she is not a puppy. I am interested in some more in-depth training and possibly some trick training.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

IMO if you're interested in trick training, you should be a part of it. The bond you will create through the training is like no other.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

A woman I train with does board and train. She always has different dogs with her as she takes them with her everywhere she goes. She uses shock collars to train all her dogs whether it is for pet training or for obedience, ring work or schutzhand (sp?) Some people don't mind that so it depends on your preferences.
However if you want to play around with trick training I would not suggest a board and train situation. You also shouldn't expect a dog that someone else trains to do as well with you handling it, as it is all about the teamwork you develop, which doesn't happen if yiou aren't the trainer.
Most board and train situations are for teaching the puppy or new dog how to be a good citizen in the home when you don't have the time or inclination for such a thing.

I also had a friend who had a dog she sent away for 3 months to be trained. The trainer then trained my friend how to work with the dog. Unfortunately, the dog never did well with her. The carry over was poor and the dog suffered from terrible separation anxiety, incessant barking and was never completely housebroken. 

I could never send my dog away with someone else and training is a fun hobby I share with my dog but I do understand how busy households find it an answer for their busy lives....just not one I would choose. I, too, wonder why they have a dog to begin with if they don't have the time to train it. I would suggest having a private trainer come into the home instead.


----------



## GoldenDogMomx2 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's not that I don't have the time or desire to work with my dog it is that I don't feel I have the skills to train her like I want by myself. She is already basic trained. Our local Petco offers trick training classes and personal training at your house but I was not impressed with their program. We have another dog training place in town and the trainer's style is much too harsh for my liking. 
I was worried about sending my dog away for training for the reasons that you stated, Baybeams. I wouldn't want to take my well behaved dog and turn her into a barking mess or give her separation anxiety. It's not worth it to learn some cool tricks and more off leash stuff. I just saw that some people on here do it so I thought I would ask about their experiences.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I occasionally take dogs for training here, and so does LibertyME. I would find a CPDT certified trainer whose style you like, and arrange something specific rather than risk a kennel-based baord&train program. They are too hard to assess.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Bella's Lullaby said:


> It's not that I don't have the time or desire to work with my dog it is that I don't feel I have the skills to train her like I want by myself. She is already basic trained. Our local Petco offers trick training classes and personal training at your house but I was not impressed with their program. We have another dog training place in town and the trainer's style is much too harsh for my liking.
> I was worried about sending my dog away for training for the reasons that you stated, Baybeams. I wouldn't want to take my well behaved dog and turn her into a barking mess or give her separation anxiety. It's not worth it to learn some cool tricks and more off leash stuff. I just saw that some people on here do it so I thought I would ask about their experiences.


Ahhh, that is more clear. Have you looked into your local training or kennel clubs? They usually have classes and/or can recommend trainers that might be able to help you find a trainer whose style you like.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Many, many, many Service Dogs and Guide Dogs are not owner trained...but trained at a facility or a combination of home/facility or home/facility/prison.
Most bond tightly with their handlers...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Many, many, many Service Dogs and Guide Dogs are not owner trained...but trained at a facility or a combination of home/facility or home/facility/prison.
> Most bond tightly with their handlers...


True, but those dogs are bred and selected very carefully for temperament. Any dog that doesn't measure up is dismissed from the program. When you have a pet... you have to work with what you have in front of you, not a huge pool of potentials. 

I'm with others who feel that obedience and tricks training is best taught with the owner/handler included. These activities are about bonding with your dog first and foremost. Keep looking around... I've found that there are many more trainers out there than a simple google search will turn up if you keep looking. Check the CPDT site, as recommended above, and keep an eye out for well trained dogs to ask for references. Best of luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks, BUT--I could never send my dog away for that long and spend a lot of money to have someone else train them. However, if it is what you really want and you really like the trainer and don't mind spending the money, go for it.

If you want to give it a shot yourself there are many good trick training books and youtube has some very good channels with trick training advice.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Bella's Lullaby said:


> It's not that I don't have the time or desire to work with my dog it is that I don't feel I have the skills to train her like I want by myself. She is already basic trained. Our local Petco offers trick training classes and personal training at your house but I was not impressed with their program. We have another dog training place in town and the trainer's style is much too harsh for my liking.
> I was worried about sending my dog away for training for the reasons that you stated, Baybeams. I wouldn't want to take my well behaved dog and turn her into a barking mess or give her separation anxiety. It's not worth it to learn some cool tricks and more off leash stuff. I just saw that some people on here do it so I thought I would ask about their experiences.


I know of a couple of breeders (and owners) who send their dogs out and from what I gather, they are very happy with the results. But I don't know if it quite matches what you have in mind.

In one case, the breeder puts her conformation prospects with a conformation handler and her prospects live with the handler--in addition to being handled and trained for their CH title, they also receive rally obedience training and are handled in the rally ring by the handler, and obtain a rally title.

In the other case, there is a trainer who also does conformation handling, but also has branched out to handling in not only rally obedience, but also hunt tests and working certificate tests. So you can send your golden out to them for a few months and have it come back to you with a junior hunter, working certificate, rally novice titled golden--and if you decide to leave your golden there longer--perhaps a new champion (if your golden has the structure, meets the standards, etc.)

I think in many cases, those who send their goldens out for training, have the goal of a title that they can't obtain on their dog--such as a hunting title of some sort--and they decide to use a pro instead (or like a champion title too--a novice can compete with the pros, but it does take lots and lots of practice and skill).

As for normal, routine, daily household obedience, that is the type of thing that would be best (IMHO) taught to you and Bella together--and if you "shop around" and start with your local dog clubs, especially if there is a local golden club (or lab club) and get referrals, you might be pleasantly surprised at the skills that lie within you. I'm no maestro but I've been happy with what I've been able to do in just my 15 years of ownership of dogs--I know you can do it too--don't sell yourself short.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Just my 2 cents....I enrolled Riley in puppy classes as soon as she was able. She did two 5 week classes. Then we enrolled in basic obedience which we had to stop halfway through due to schedule conflicts. We are in basic obedience again and are a bit more than halfway through. 

Here are some things I have learned: 

The local training clubs are an invaluable resource. They have very knowledgeable trainers who really care about having well trained dogs. They can take you from puppy to obedience to agility. While I'm sure the trainers at the local pet stores are fine it just doesn't seem to me like they would go above and beyond like the training clubs. The trainers here give you their private numbers for questions or concerns. They are also available for private training.

Training dogs in a group teaches them how to socialize with other dogs and people. It also teaches them how to respond to commands with distractions.

Riley is extremely close to me and I believe that is due, in part, to the training that we do. She does better for me than anyone else simply because we work at it together so much. I would be heartbroken if she formed that bond with someone other than me or a family member.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I would never send any of my dogs away to train for that long a period of time.I would suggest going to the AKC site or the GRCA site to look for clubs that offer training classes. You can learn to do the training yourslef and continue that training daily at home.I have two puppies that I am working with, right now, and I have found a mixed breed club to get involved with.Hope this helps.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Different strokes for different folks. I work with a girl who sent her dog away and for them it worked out, I guess. But for me , I miss my dogs while at work so, that's a no for me. Plus I am of the opinion that NOBODY can take care of my dogs the way I can, no exceptions.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My aunt and uncle got a GR puppy in Dec. 2007 and left her with her breeder/trainer for the first 5 months of life. She came home on the weekends and over holidays. I couldn't really make any sense of it, I also had the notion- Why didn't you just get an adult dog?? They have 3 children, the oldest at the time was 9 and the youngest was about 1. I have no doubt it would have been a challenge, but the cost was substantial and you miss out on puppyhood. I didn't read through all of the posts, so I'm not sure if your dog is young or an adult. What do you hope for him/her to learn while away? Are you planning to compete in Rally or Obedience?


----------



## raijosh (Apr 3, 2010)

*A tip*

In My Opinion:

You should train your dog not send Him/Her to Training camps or anything like that because:

1. Its a waste of money 
It's a waste of money because you could train your dog yourself instead of taking him/her to training camps or other stuff like that

2. Training your dog yourself could strengthen your bond together
Think about it: strengthening your bond together instead of wasting money
on something you could do yourself

I'm not being mean I'm just saying what I think if I offended you in someway on my post reply sorry in advance.:sorry:


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with most others that I would not send them away for training. You can teach your dog to do ANYTHING you put your mind too. But like someone else said, training is 40% for the dog and 60% for us!!! They will bond better with you if you train, you just have to do some research to find a good trainer with a technique with which you are comfortable. I do know someone who sent his poodle away for training. At the end of the training, the dog behaved like an angel with the trainer, but still was a mess with his owner, so I don't think that worked out too well.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

No way in .... sorry but there is no way I would send my dogs away for anything. I takes time, patience, repetition and love to train a dog and there are days when "screaming" seems irresistible but I know that how my dogs are being trained and the method used.

Besides, I couldn't live with them gone for more then an overnight. Half of training a dog it training the handler, you have to be trained too. Don't do it. Boy just the thought brought out a real passionate response.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not sure where you are located, but can use this to find clubs in your area that offer training. I personally wouldn't want to be away from my dog that long no matter what! lol


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

My husbands cousin did this and spent $5,000 getting her trained for hunting. The first year she came home, she ate a duck. Not a good sign, since she seeks them out and eats them. She is a total companiondog rather then a hunting dog. 6 years later they bought another lab and are training her by themselves.

You do have the skills to train your own pup. Take her to obeidence class, they will teach you the ropes.


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

When we first got Zip, we looked into getting a trainer and I discovered that just cost-wise, it was cheaper for me to take the total training time off of work unpaid than pay the trainer. Instead, I started reading a lot about training and discovered clicker training. My dog went from a wild dog people said was "cute but not bright" to a dog people meet and ask me where I had him trained, and when I tell them I trained him myself, they say "well, my dog is too dumb." I am currently working to get him certified as a therapy dog. I encourage you to read a good training book. For me, "Don't Shoot the Dog" really turned the light bulb on - for me and my dog, and now Zip and I are incredibly bonded. If your dog already sits and basic stuff like that, learning tricks, especially with a clicker or the same principle is really quite easy. I have impressed people training their dogs quickly to do things they didn't think their dogs could do, like "shake" and "speak." I am SO GLAD we didn't hire the trainer and now I wouldn't send my dog away to a trainer, even if it was free. Really, most of the training is to train you, but people rarely understand that.

As smart as my dog is, it seems to me that most of the dogs I meet are just as smart, just not as trained. The more training I do, and the more dogs I observe, the smarter I have come to think dogs are, and the more clueless many owners are. But people are also trainable, and I am living proof.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

2-3 months?!? I'm dreading Hank's stay at the vet's to get neutered.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Everytime I have gone to training classes, I found my dogs learn pretty fast, and are perfect with the instructor. This has taught me that these classes are needed more by me, not my dog. I think if people send their dogs out, that maybe they are getting only half the training.

I did look into it, when I was desparate with a fear aggressive GSD, but I would never send him out that long. I was only looking at a week or so. I ended up finding a trainer that came to the house instead. He showed me in a few minutes what my dog was capable of doing. It was my confidence that I had to build up.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

CosbysMommy said:


> I'm not sure where you are located, but can use this to find clubs in your area that offer training. I personally wouldn't want to be away from my dog that long no matter what! lol


Just realized I forgot to put the link...

http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/training_clubs/


----------



## GoldenDogMomx2 (Nov 15, 2009)

CosbysMommy said:


> Just realized I forgot to put the link...
> 
> http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/training_clubs/


Thanks. That is a great link but they are all 3+ hours away from me.


----------

